# changed bearing, now abs acting up



## elementx440 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a 98 Blazer. The wheel bearing was going bad so I changed the whole hub/bearing assembly. It of course included a new ABS sensor. When I went for the test drive and braked normally-hard, the ABS activated and scared the heck out of me. I could get it to come on multiple times. 

I'll double check the connections, they seem ok... it doesn't come on ALL the time, which I would suppose would happen with a loose connection.

I suppose a different manufacturer may have a different sensor? They look identical....


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

Yes on a blazer the cartidge type bearing and abs sensor are one piece but if the sensor is dirty, got grease, oil or a fingerprint on it or smacked with a hammer or vibration it can be "out of calibration." Also if you pushed olf fluid back through the system to reinstall the caliper and pads this can cause all kinds of abs problems. Always crack the bleeder and let the fluid out in lieu of this on abs cars.


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

.....


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------

